# The Travel Secret



## osloboso (Apr 13, 2019)

Has anybody signed up wit this?  Does it work? They claim they provide access to timeshare weeks w/o being a timeshare owner and also cheaper hotel rates.  About $1k one_time to sign up.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2019)

I looked at their website and at best they may provide tips as to how to save money as opposed to providing access to timeshare weeks etc.  There are several public sites you can booked inexpensive excess timeshare weeks without being an owner.  RCI sells excess / over supply shoulder seasons weeks through various sites.  You can take a look at Tripbeat.com. You can get the same information here on TUG or FlyerTalk without paying a dime.


----------



## Saul Freeman (Oct 3, 2019)

I am a member and it's great. To clarify... it's not about giving tips on how to save money, it actually gives you access to pricing on hotels that is not available on public sites like Expedia and such. I've done a ton of comparisons and most of the time I save against those public sites. And it works for other things apart from hotels, like cars, cruises, flights (not a ton of savings there) and even activities if I recall correctly, so if you can book it on a website, you can book it on the travel secret at a discount. And yes, they also have access to unused timeshare inventory and they have a ton of options all over the World. 
I've used it on a couple of trips already and recouped my investment (a business trip and a cruise I booked to take the wifey).
I'd recommend it for sure.


----------



## mcsteve (Oct 3, 2019)

Welcome to TUG Saul.  Interesting first post.


----------



## karlh (Feb 24, 2020)

so apparently travel secrets also takes your timeshare in exchange... how does that work?


----------



## vacationtime1 (Feb 24, 2020)

karlh said:


> so apparently travel secrets also takes your timeshare in exchange... how does that work?



Another interesting first post.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 24, 2020)

Clearly different folks have different takeaways from websites. My take was that it was just another outfit charging 'membership' then providing limited access to other travel sites' leftovers that they have no control over.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 24, 2020)

Isn't the travel secret TUG?


----------



## mcsteve (Feb 25, 2020)

Passepartout said:


> My take was that it was just another outfit charging 'membership' then providing limited access to other travel sites' leftovers that they have no control over.



My impression as well.  So many sites trying to take advantage of people who are simply trying to find a solution to their troubles.  i know it can be daunting but simply reading forums like TUG will reveal there are very easy, and almost no cost ways, to rent a TS if you are looking to get away and likewise if you are an owner Trying to recover your MF for weeks you cannot use.



osloboso said:


> About $1k one_time to sign up.


 screams scam so loud that I’m almost deaf.


----------



## Saul Freeman (Mar 4, 2020)

I've been using it and it's nothing close to scam. I would rather pay $1000 and have access to hundreds if not thousands of weeks around the World, then to be limited as to what inventory you can use and when. That's the reason I decided to give it a try. Also, they give you access to discounts on hotels, cars, cruises and so much more. You don't have to believe me, go read their reviews.


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 5, 2020)

Saul Freeman said:


> I've been using it and it's nothing close to scam. I would rather pay $1000 and have access to hundreds if not thousands of weeks around the World, then to be limited as to what inventory you can use and when.



I wouldn't necessarily call it a scam either.  I would just say that you could get similar things elsewhere for a lot less than $1000.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 11, 2020)

I am member. I joined and waited more than 30 days to try to book my first travel. Which was a mistake. They have a 30 cancellation policy.
1. They said Southwest Airlines flights would show up when I looked for flights. They did not. I had to make the Southwest reservations on the Southwest site.
2. Their price for a Marriott hotel was $65 more than my company's rate at the same hotel. 
3. They also could not match my company's rate at Hertz.
They have no way to enter the company discount code to get the cheaper rate.
The homes under the Homes tab are the same weeks available on VRBO. Air B&B rentals are not available.
Another point they stressed during the sales presentation was that you would get 3 layers of points.
1. Points in their system
2. Credit card points
3. Points with the vendor, this one is not always true. Marriott for example told me that I only get their points if I book on their website, third party bookings do not get points..

I will try again when I can no longer use my company discount codes


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 22, 2020)

I thought advertising was against the rules.
I hope nobody is taking these shills seriously.
.


----------



## DRIless (Sep 27, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I thought advertising was against the rules.
> I hope nobody is taking these shills seriously.


  It's quite blatant, I don't understand why it's allowed to stay.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks like just another front end for Save On Travel, similar to RTE.


----------

